# What to use to clean the interior?



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

LSB M535 said:


> Hmmm, Im going to be very Affable in saying this I would advise against woolite my friend, for one, that is used on Cloth fabric, which Leather and ABS composite vinyls or Polymer based Plastics are not cloth they are injection molded ABS, which are not Fabrics at all, they are polymers, and woolite has a color, and a scent to it which to be honest I would not want any of that on my Injection molded, vinyl, plastic, or leather interior parts. Even at a low concentrated, or diluted formula I would pass on the woolite. and Not to mention with woolite it is meant to be used within a Washing machine, which is meant to fully rinse out any remaining detergent, kind of hard to do with a damp cloth!!
> But hey to each their own!


I've tried Lexol Cleaners as general interior cleaners, and it sucks.

Woolite 10:1 in a spray bottle, a stiff bristle brush, and some mf cloths for wiping up after scrubbing. The mixture is great for carpets too. I follow up with lexol conditioner, though.

I used it in my 328i cleanup, which was very impressive, if I do say so myself.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=316481


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

The definative answer...............

Easy !!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EvO...wthread.php?t=1215527&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

ronkh said:


> The definative answer...............
> 
> Easy !!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EvO...wthread.php?t=1215527&feature=player_embedded


Wow...


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ6h3OyFJ4s&NR=1


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Forget the Woolite, break out the Dawn....


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

ronkh said:


> Forget the Woolite, break out the Dawn....


Both those videos made me cringe. Dumb asses.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> Both those videos made me cringe. Dumb asses.


Were those guys serious? I thought they were jokes?


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Bill-SD said:


> Were those guys serious? I thought they were jokes?


I think they are serious. But I do want to see someone spary armour all tire stuff all over their car


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

ronkh said:


> I think they are serious. But I do want to see someone spary armour all tire stuff all over their car


That was one of those things that leave you speechless...and for me that's saying a lot


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

ronkh said:


> I think they are serious. But I do want to see someone spary armour all tire stuff all over their car


I've always wondered what it would do if you sprayed it all over the paint...


----------

